# Utilisation compte US sans carte de credit



## Fynchi (26 Janvier 2020)

Bonsoir,

J’ai ces dernières années utilisé 2 comptes sur iTunes. Un American (US, avec des cartes iTunes achetées sur place) et un français, lié à une carte de crédit. Avec l’arrivée de Spotify, j’ai arrêté d’utiliser ce compte US malgré le fait qu’il reste environ 50dollars dessus.

Avec maintenant l’arrivée Apple TV, j’aimerais pouvoir re-utiliser ce compte, pour louer des films. Malheureusement, Apple me demande de confirmer mes moyens de payement et, contrairement à l’époque, ne me laisse plus l’option « No credit card », me forçant a utiliser soit Paypall, soit une carte de credit. Ces 2 dernières options sont malheureusement rejetées, Apple détectant qu’elles ne sont pas liées aux USA. Cependant, je vois clairement que mes 50dollars sont toujours la et donc valable.

J’ai essayé plusieurs solutions, y compris la creation d’un nouveau profil sur MacOS et d’y joindre ce compte US (pour éviter toute confusion possible avec d’autres abonnement (Apple TV, iCloud storage, etc...), malheureusement sans succès. Auriez-vous une solution pour soit continuer à utiliser ce compte US, ou simplement pour recuperer la somme restante. 

Merci pour votre soutien


----------



## devy (3 Mars 2020)

Salut,

en créant un compte TransferWise avec une balance en dollars ( RIB US + Mastercard gratuite ) ?

c'est juste une idée à explorer, je n'ai malheureusement pas la réponse à ta question.

a+


----------

